# Eerie Manor meets Road's End



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Every so often there will be some mention of how fun it would be if we lived next door to another haunter or if a bunch of us all lived in the same neighborhood and decorated to the hilt. I have the pleasure of knowing two awesome haunters and forum members in my area;lewlew from Road's End Cemetery and Motel Sixx (you know, the guy with 300 tombstones!)who lives only a mile from me. We have all visited each other's haunts and collaborated on various projects/ideas over the years. As many of you know, lewlew's Road's End is taking a break for a "hopefully" short time, and our own Eerie Manor has downsized to become more compact and use less real estate at our home. In recent talks with lewlew, we started kicking ideas around and I could not be happier to report that for 2014, Mark (lewlew) and yours truly will be combining our demented talents into one effort. Mark and I spent a couple hours together this afternoon gridding out the room layout and discussing props/lighting/scare zones, etc. I can only say that if it all comes to fruition, it should be epic! We have much to do and I think I can speak for both of us when I say the creative juices are flowing. Mark's enthusiasm is contagious and he has so many great ideas that I would have never thought of. Really looking forward to working with him, and did I mention; "ZOMBIES?":zombie:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Good Lord Jerry....all this and ZOMBIES too????:zombie: You guys are killing me! I'm so stoked to see what you come up with! And believe me, two demented brains are better than one. I am thrilled and happily anticipate what you guys create. It will be Wonderfully Wonderful! Yay jdubbya and Lewlew! You guys rock!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Good Lord Jerry....all this and ZOMBIES too????:zombie: You guys are killing me! I'm so stoked to see what you come up with! And believe me, two demented brains are better than one. I am thrilled and happily anticipate what you guys create. It will be Wonderfully Wonderful! Yay jdubbya and Lewlew! You guys rock!!!


or at the end of the night we could both be in jail!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> or at the end of the night we could both be in jail!


:jol:YAY! Go BIG or GO Home! Bring it, HauntMaster!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds Epic! Go guys, go!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sound like you guys have a great plan. Good luck on the collaboration.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my word look out.... here comes trouble! This is gonna be wicked. Wicked cool that is!!!! 
I'm glad your creative juices are flowing. Maybe with enough wine mine will break loose too! I can't wait to hear about this every step of the way!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the encouragement!(not that we need any!) It's going to be a lot of work but lot of fun. For now we're making a list of stuff we need vs what we both have to contribute in the way of props, etc.. There will be about 20 new wall panels built for the exterior walls and corridors. We have a line on some free lumber that will be a big savings. Between the two of us, we have a decent amount of props but there will be some building and scavenging over the next several weeks. We tallied foggers, lighting, etc and have some good ideas as to where we'll use certain components. My space is small compared to Mark's but we both agreed on a floor plan that will maximize the room we have and make it scary and claustrophobic. Mark was able to sit down and in just a few minutes re-sketch the plan to include some things that I'd never considered, even making the space a bit larger than I had planned. So great to have his experience and eye for detail. This has me motivated to start on a lot of little projects that I've been putting off. I need to clean out my garage as it's going to be filled with stuff in the upcoming weeks! Mrs. dubbya was present for some of the planning and she even made us lunch. The fact that lewlew and I are both alive indicates she did not poison the sandwiches. I was glad he was there as she wouldn't try to harm me in the presence of witnesses. Hopefully this holds true in October when the maze is erected in the driveway! Oh, and if Motel Sixx joins in, we'll need a good lawyer and bail money!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

When I read the title of this post my heart sank. But the Road's End is a good thing. Yea! But I'm not sure you understand what "downsizing" means. Though I have the feeling your wife has explained it to you once or twice. I'm so glad you have someone to reenergize you. You are lucky to live so close to other haunters. I'll be following your posts to see how your adventure unfolds.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> When I read the title of this post my heart sank. But the Road's End is a good thing. Yea! But I'm not sure you understand what "downsizing" means. Though I have the feeling your wife has explained it to you once or twice. I'm so glad you have someone to reenergize you. You are lucky to live so close to other haunters. I'll be following your posts to see how your adventure unfolds.


Downsizing is a relative term. These things must be done delicately
so as not to disturb the force!:smoking:
Essentially going from an "around-the-house walkthrough" to an "in-the-driveway maze". I think once we nail down all the details and start building/assembling, we'll post some updates and pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the two of you together will make for one kicka$$ combination


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think the two of you together will make for one kicka$$ combination


I think you're right!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I am so happy to be working with jdubbya on Eerie Manor. I cannot thank him enough for allowing me to get my "fix" while Road's End is on hiatus. The ideas we came up with in just a few short hours are just incredible. Some of it might actually come to fruition! lol 

He and Mrs. dubbya are such gracious hosts and lunch was delicious. I assured her that I would try and temper our enthusiasm. I prefer to look at it as not downsizing but INTENSIFYING! I am sure that you will see plenty of pictures and discussion as this collaboration moves along!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

You two guys are like peanut butter and chocolate. Each is good on its own, but quite impressive when teamed together. I wish you guys the greatest year ever.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> I am so happy to be working with jdubbya on Eerie Manor. I cannot thank him enough for allowing me to get my "fix" while Road's End is on hiatus. The ideas we came up with in just a few short hours are just incredible. Some of it might actually come to fruition! lol
> 
> He and Mrs. dubbya are such gracious hosts and lunch was delicious. I assured her that I would try and temper our enthusiasm. I prefer to look at it as not downsizing but INTENSIFYING! I am sure that you will see plenty of pictures and discussion as this collaboration moves along!


INTENSIFYING! I like that! Gonna' be fun!



ATLfun said:


> You two guys are like peanut butter and chocolate. Each is good on its own, but quite impressive when teamed together. I wish you guys the greatest year ever.


Thanks ATLfun! Appreciate it! I think if the weather cooperates (probably just jinxed it!) it'll be awesome!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Maybe a peanut butter/chocolate combo with more of a Halloween flair:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

ATLfun said:


> Maybe a peanut butter/chocolate combo with more of a Halloween flair:


Now that's what I'm talkin' about! LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Are ya'll going to "Frankenstein" up the name?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Are ya'll going to "Frankenstein" up the name?


Haven't really thought about it, but probably not. The only "signage" we have is a foam plaque on on of our cemetery columns that says Eerie Manor. Visitors over the years have come to expect different themes from us so i'm thinking a name change wouldn't be a must. I am toying with the idea of a yard banner to go out a couple weeks before indicating a zombie theme. Just have to come up with a catchy name.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Well Jerry, you know I am a huge fan of both your Eerie Manor and Lewlew's Road's End....so leaving the name as a recognizable name I totally get...if you wanna bring on the Zombie strain...but don't want to overdo the already overdone WalkingDead theme...how about a classic fav???? Zombie Jamboree!! (belly to belly)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Too funny, Jana! I can see that sound track playing through the haunt all night
Zombie Jamboree
zombiepalooza
zombiefest
zombie overload

I actually have an awesome soundtrack from Darklord that we'll be using. It contains, sirens, helicopters flying overhead, warning notices from a news feed, along with some awesome zombie attack sounds. Going for a degree of "realism" and leaving all the cutesy stuff packed away this year. Kind of a deviation for me (and I think lewlew as well, having seen his past haunts).


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Well Jerry, I dig the thought of the custom soundtrack, but don't forget about the folks that like something cool to sway too....after all....it is a Zombiefest... Jamboree...whatever those crazy kids are calling it these day... Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

When you asked if we were going to "Frankenstein" the name I thought you meant combine the two. Of course the only thing I could come up with is....
Eerie Manor's End! 

I don't think ANYONE wants that! hmmmm......except for maybe Mrs. Dubbya.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

lewlew said:


> When you asked if we were going to "Frankenstein" the name I thought you meant combine the two. Of course the only thing I could come up with is....
> Eerie Manor's End!
> 
> I don't think ANYONE wants that! hmmmm......except for maybe Mrs. Dubbya.


:jol:^That was hilarious Mark!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Im so jealous! Wish I had close by partner too. Jdubbya and lew lew - post pics of your progress ! Cant hardly wait to see it all.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

We're already discussing making our wall panels and trying to pool props to see what we have to work with. You can be sure that we'll document the process!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay! This is going to be really cool, can't wait to see the progress pictures.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey, just because 5 minutes into Roar On The Shore I had the cops after me, and THE. Incident from Halloween '05 doesn't mean I have a VIP Room at the city joint and a lawyer on speed dial. Alright Jerry and Mark, I'll follow the bait. Of course I have to tend to my fans on THE night, but would be delighted to help you guys with planning, building, alcohol consumption, and any thing else leading up to the big day. Let me know what you need!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> Hey, just because 5 minutes into Roar On The Shore I had the cops after me, and THE. Incident from Halloween '05 doesn't mean I have a VIP Room at the city joint and a lawyer on speed dial. Alright Jerry and Mark, I'll follow the bait. Of course I have to tend to my fans on THE night, but would be delighted to help you guys with planning, building, alcohol consumption, and any thing else leading up to the big day. Let me know what you need!


Alright Dave! I'm sure we can pool all of our talents together during the process. I know you get swamped with kids on Halloween and you have a lot of set-up to do yourself, so don't sweat it man! Now the alcohol consumption part might be fun! Hell, with enough of that activity, we might run the maze our onto the street!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow, this just keeps getting better and better....I think we should all plan a road trip to PA for Halloween night to see what becomes of Eerie End Manor Road and the amazing Horror Squad! Sounds like a fantastic haunt, lots of FUN and sirens and whistles and screams and moans. What more do you need?


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Alright Dave! I'm sure we can pool all of our talents together during the process. I know you get swamped with kids on Halloween and you have a lot of set-up to do yourself, so don't sweat it man! Now the alcohol consumption part might be fun! Hell, with enough of that activity, we might run the maze our onto the street!!!


No worries, I start setting up in about a week here so I have plenty of time to finish before October


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> No worries, I start setting up in about a week here so I have plenty of time to finish before October


I guess I'll have to start my "drive-by's" a bit earlier than last year.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow, this just keeps getting better and better....I think we should all plan a road trip to PA for Halloween night to see what becomes of Eerie End Manor Road and the amazing Horror Squad! Sounds like a fantastic haunt, lots of FUN and sirens and whistles and screams and moans. What more do you need?


A proclamation from the mayor and a key to the city!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Good to have you aboard Dave! As far as I'm concerned, the more the merrier! Especially with alcohol involved! God only knows what an inebriated 3 headed monster like us can dream up!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is there a dog-friendly hotel near you, JD? If you set up before Halloween, we might just have to brave the four hour trip and come see it in person


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Is there a dog-friendly hotel near you, JD? If you set up before Halloween, we might just have to brave the four hour trip and come see it in person


There probably are dog friendly places. The challenge we have with this haunt is getting it all set up in just a few days prior to Halloween with one side of it going up Halloween morning. It will take up a good portion of our driveway and once set up will essentially block our side and rear entrance to our house, something I have yet to tell Mrs. dubbya!
We'll be doing a good chunk of it done early in the week but scrambling the last couple days to finish the maze walls and doing the scene decorating. The front yard display will also be a shell until Halloween morning when all the good stuff goes out. Wish it could be up for a few days before but it's doubtful.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't sweat it, JD. We do a same day set up and tear down, which is why we can't be going anywhere on Halloween itself, so we know what you have to contend with.

I'll just have to convince you and lewlew to move to Maryland. Or maybe we'll retire to Pennsylvania:jol:


----------

